# Virginia Regulation At-Home Test?? FE scores?



## Retred (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a (late) application in to take the April 2009 PE in Virginia. It is late because I took the October 2008 FE Test, and the Board employee I spoke to said to wait until I had results to send in my package. Even though I got the results after the December 18 deadline. I got the FE results Jan 9 (letter was dated Jan 5). Passed. I sent in my package about a week later. I then got a 30 question quiz about Virginia DPOR regulations in the mail, which I need to take and send back. Test is open book, on the honor system. I am prohibited from disclosing details of the test.

Did anyone else get this before their application was approved? The letter says it is a new requirement as of Feb 1, 2007. Does it mean my application is approved so far?

Incidentally, VA gave my my score for the FE test, it was in the low 90's. I know it is a high pass, but is it unusual? Does everyone get a score? I thought it was Pass/Fail.

Retred.


----------



## buick455 (Feb 6, 2009)

The test you mentioned is standard and issued prior to final approval but you can call DPOR and they should tell you your status.

Part#: VA does give you your grade for both the FE and PE (pass or fail). Good job. Where are you taking the exam?


----------



## FINK_RB_PE (Apr 15, 2009)

I took the state rules exam and I believe that it is a requirement before they will issue you a license, but call Mrs. Leonard at DPOR, she is very helpfull.


----------

